# Dr.Z Maserati GT



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All
Here is a really well priced little marvel.
Here is the closest yet to getting that fabled Trainwreck tone without spending 25K. Hell, the output transformer was designed by Mr. Wreck himself, the late Ken Fischer.
While these amps are not usually to my taste (I like it clean as can be till the amp is really loud) I think this one will change all that for me.
This amp is all about the volume control on your guitar. Even with the amp at 9 o'clock, there is a great solo tone to be had. But by simply knocking back the guitar's volume, you can attain the spankest and most sparkly tone I've heard for quite some time. From Telecaster to Les Paul and everything in between, the amp reacts the same way. I can't wait to gig with this baby !!!! :rockon2:
A quad of el84's make this a 38 Watt amp by the book. 2 x 12AX7's and a 5AR4 rectifier tube round out the tube compliment.
A volume.......and a tone control.......That's all she has to shape the tone. But I don't think you really need anything else. It's all there. The amp is cathoid based so tube changes are very simple.
In conclusion, I have not really been a huge fan of the good Dr's amp magic. I know people that, are and they get great tone from Z's amps. I'm not knocking them at all, they just weren't my cup of tea in general. However, that has all changed with this amp. While mine came from the US, I think L&M are Z dealers and might have one somewhere in the system. 
Is there a Dr. in the house????
There sure is and he drives a Mazerati GT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

The Maz GTand the Stang-Ray have seriously piqued my curiosity. As well that Matchless Clubman. But here's the rub: can I live with a one channel amp? I'm so afraid of that jump to single-channel land I keep talking myself out of it. If you record anything with it post it. I'd love to hear that range. Really understand out one channel and a volume control can do.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

There aren't any in at the Canadian dealers yet, but they're coming. I'm a big fan of Z's amps (i own 2) and this one is definately on the radar. 

Is it loud? It looks loud.

For those haven't seen it here's a you tube clip of it recorded with a camcorder (unfortunately) but it still sounds pretty cool.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOCSorw8QY0


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

zdogma said:


> For those haven't seen it here's a you tube clip of it recorded with a camcorder (unfortunately) but it still sounds pretty cool.


Ugh. Why do they even bother with those lousy cam corder mic posts?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Is it loud? It looks loud.



It's *LOUD*

Not 100 watt Marshall loud. But certainly AC30 territory or a little more. These type of amps really jump out of the gate and can give the impression of being tremendously loud. 

Pete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zdogma said:


> There aren't any in at the Canadian dealers yet, but they're coming.


I've seen them at Long and McQuad's for quite some time now.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I've seen them at Long and McQuad's for quite some time now.



The regular Mazerati has been around a while, the first GT's (high gain) just released in november 07, and the first run all went to Fat Sound guitars in the States. They may have them in at L&M recently, but our Z dealer here in Ottawa hasn't seen able to get one yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zdogma said:


> The regular Mazerati has been around a while, the first GT's (high gain) just released in november 07, and the first run all went to Fat Sound guitars in the States. They may have them in at L&M recently, but our Z dealer here in Ottawa hasn't seen able to get one yet.


I thought you just referring to Dr. Z in general - sorry, my bad.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

yup, was fortunate when over @ Pete's to try this new beast out.....great///grreat///great amp. JUst like Pete said, it allows the volume knob players to shine. I noticed a real sweet spot @ almost dimed where you got that glorious compression and swirl......awesome !


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Am I the only one who is not blowing a wad over anything Dr. Z? I just can't hear what the hoopla is all about. Over priced in every sense of the word in my opinion. Just wait for Bugera to take the world by storm lol..


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Am I the only one who is not blowing a wad over anything Dr. Z? I just can't hear what the hoopla is all about. Over priced in every sense of the word in my opinion. Just wait for Bugera to take the world by storm lol..



Totally different target audience, IMO. 

Z's are simple amps, lower wattage generally, tend to appeal more to the vintage rock/blues/alt country crowd. 

I've never heard a Bugera amp, they're probably great amps, but they likely wouldn't suit what I do. 

I never found them (Z amps) terribly expensive and they are easy to sell/tend to retain their value.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

zdogma said:


> I never found them (Z amps) terribly expensive and they are easy to sell/tend to retain their value.





jroberts said:


> The Z's are some of the most affordable boutique amps out there.


Amen to that. The good Dr's pricing is very, very nice. He made boutique == affordable if you ask me. Adding a Z to your collection doesn't require selling any internal organs.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Guys, I was joking about Bugera- they are 5150 rip off clones... I am just saying that Bugera will rip everyone off including Dr. Z if they are around long enough! 

I am not a huge fan of EL84's but i will hold off until I hear better clips than the camera mics. I guess I just get a little tired of the whole "boutique" thing seeing as using a PCB circuit board has no bearing on the tone. They'll still use the cheapest mallory caps and resistors they can get. That said, my plexi clone with Sozos was one of the best sounding amps i have played so I am arguing that it would not take a lot for the big amp makers to spend an extra 15$ and make a better amp. This isn't reality though so i have no point..and maybe this is what makes boutique, boutique. Allow me to shut myself up.. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's a home recorded MP3 of the GT, still not studio quality but better than the camera mic (recorded by Steve over at the Z board:

http://www.gear.strayca.com/audio/MazeratiGT/GTWideOpen.mp3


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

JRoberts, most of the soundclips on his site have not impressed me when I compare the price to the sound. That is a personal opinion. Not just going on that one clip. I've also had EL84 amps..not bad, good on clean, but not soo much for me. 

As for the parts, there is no way that Dr. Z chooses Sozo's or top of the line mustard caps. He uses what he likely gets in bulk. Nothing wrong with that. Larger manufacturers just cut even MORE corners and use even cheaper stuff. So by that standard, his components are probably better but not necessarily the best. For example, these old Marshalls (JMP, JCM etc..) sound amazing and they are assembly line amps. Many on PCB.. I do honestly think that the world is going crazy over boutique. If anything, the price of boutique might be based on the additional time it took someone to solder the PTP board together. Hey I'm open to Z if the tone really grabs me.. all I am saying is that it hasn't yet. Maybe the clip I am about to listen to will though.Or maybe the way he builds his circuit just isn't to my liking. Either way, its cool you guys like em.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

First, if you have never played the amps, kapopolenton, I really don't think you're entitled to have an opinion. 

Second, you don't know what you're talking about.

Z uses SBE (formerly sprague) orange drop signal caps. They are custom made in large batches for tighter quality control (he prefers polyester caps rather than the standard polypropelene), in the USA to his precise specifications. His filter caps are also made in the USA Sprague Atoms. All his transformers are made by Cintran (in Canada), heyboehr or Triad (both USA).


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

zdogma said:


> First, if you have never played the amps, kapopolenton, I really don't think you're entitled to have an opinion.


I disagree. He is entitled to form any opinion he wants on the amps based on what ever experience he has with them. Be it listening to clips, playing them in a live setting or rubbing up against them lewdly in a music store. That's his prerogative. You're entitled to ignore his opinion, but you are not entitled to dictate that he cannot hold one.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I disagree. He is entitled to form any opinion he wants on the amps based on what ever experience he has with them. Be it listening to clips, playing them in a live setting or rubbing up against them lewdly in a music store. That's his prerogative. You're entitled to ignore his opinion, but you are not entitled to dictate that he cannot hold one.


OK maybe that was a bit much BUT this thread was supposed to be about the Mazerati GT, not about slagging Z amps. 

I realize that this is a subjective subject, and I have lots of friends (far better players than me) who don't like these amps at all. I know a few more who really like them.

But why hijack this thread to spout on about something he is less than well informed about? Its totally insulting to faracaster who was just trying to show off his new amp.

Anyway, back to the subject:

I think this new amp sounds good, congrats faracaster.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

zdogma said:


> OK maybe that was a bit much BUT this thread was supposed to be about the Mazerati GT, not about slagging Z amps.


It started out with him saying he didn't like the Maz GT clip. Nothing wrong with that.



> But why hijack this thread to spout on about something he is less than well informed about? Its totally insulting to faracaster who was just trying to show off his new amp.


How do you see this as insulting or a hijack? faracaster posted his new amp and Kapo_Polenton didn't like it. That's life. If you don't want to know what people think about your toys, don't ask. We're not all going to agree. Kapo_Polenton had some reasons and opinions for his dislike of Dr. Z amps and a reasonable discussion started. You had a chance to offer him some of your knowledge on Dr. Z amps and how they source their parts. And it could have been done without resorting to telling him he's not welcome to speak here.



jroberts said:


> Sure, he's entitled to have it. It's just an uninformed opinion. It would be like forming an opinion about a movie based on seeing the poster for it. He's going further, though, by stating "facts" about what components the manufacturer uses when he really knows nothing about it. That's beyond opinion. Even beyond uninformed opinion.


I don't disagree with you. Just zdogma's over the top response. It was a good discussion, with a chance for all of us to learn more about Dr. Z's part choices and build techniques. But it's been pretty side tracked now.

I'd like to know what happened to faracaster. I was hoping he'd post some clips of his own of the Maz GT. In particular I want to know how he finds gigging with a single channel amp. I want to think I can do it, but I'm so scared to leave my 2 channel safety net.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Pete, look's like your post is getting very interesting...! To get back to the amp, how do you like the headroom...? Also,did you buy it in Canada and if yes where (hopefully in TO) so I can actually try one out. Thank's!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

mario said:


> Hey Pete, look's like your post is getting very interesting...! To get back to the amp, how do you like the headroom...? Also,did you buy it in Canada and if yes where (hopefully in TO) so I can actually try one out. Thank's!


 Sorry faracaster...I went back to your original post and read that you got it from the U.S. Sorry for the stupid question!


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

JRoberts, If you'd like, I will withdraw my statement.. will that ease the tension? But if you must know, I have played a Maz Junior (I think it was that or the next one up)and I thought it sucked [email protected] I also played it through a Dr. Z cab which did not sound as huge as everyone else in the store thought it did. Bottom line, I feel that his stuff is good but by no means brilliant. I think the niche may be for blues guys or country but it certainly isn't attracting the harder rock guys. This is a personal opinion. As for the components, I am merely suggesting that regardless of the components used (unless he is using NOS mustards at 40$ for three!!) , you aren't getting anything magical in there. Another thing, please don't tell me you think he hand picks resistors... no chance. Everyone bulk orders. I am sure its not total garbagge, but it certainly is not the best of the best. Anyone have a gut shot of it by the way? I guess the Z's are just not my taste. I don't want to hijack a thread or any of that, I was merely giving an opinion. I figure this is what forums are for. Someone says they love Splawn, other people say they are flat and fizzy for example. Its totally cool.. I guess I am just not as drawn to a lot of the boutique builders because I try to look at what they are offering and wonder how different it really is. For the record, the clip that was posted was a lot better. It had some jam but to be honest, I found it sounded like a good fuzz pedal pushing an amp. So we've established my ear is just not tuned to Dr.Z, nothing wrong with that. I personally find 1600$ to be expensive. Marshall JMP's go for as low as 1050$... that said, he needs to recover costs and the time it takes for PTP wiring I suppose.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

As for the parts debate, even if he has a special source for those parts, again, they are to his ear. I guess doctor Z and I have diff ears! If you guys love him, he is obviously doing something right. not slagging the author's choice of amp. I am glad he's happy. I'll let you guys get back to discussing the amp and appologies if I raised any tension.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

mario said:


> Hey Pete, look's like your post is getting very interesting...! To get back to the amp, how do you like the headroom...? Also,did you buy it in Canada and if yes where (hopefully in TO) so I can actually try one out. Thank's!



Interesting ? It's starting to sound like The Gear Page here. This happens all the time over there.

Just for the record.........As I stated in the original post, I was not really a fan of Z's amps. I have owned several of them too. That was based on tone likes and dislikes alone. I've had a Rx, Route 66 and a Z-28. Non of these were bad. Just not quite there as far as what I needed. I have really liked one Maz Jr (BlueHugh's) I played in particular. Another of the same model I wasn't so crazy about. I borrowed a KT-45 from L&M that I thought was nice and I almost bought it. I have never heard anyone complain about the parts or the workmanship though. Quite the opposite. Tech's seem to love working on these amps. They are neatly and thoughtfully laid out and can be worked on with the greatest of ease.
I know my friend, Phil Sayce used to love them and he got a great sound out of them. As well as Buddy Whittington in John Mayall's band. Have you heard the John Mayall 70th birthday DVD? Whittington absolutely slays on it. Also Mr. Brad Paisley gets quite the honky tonkin' tone too. 
So there are great examples of great tone by artists using the Z amps. I was not one of them till this Mazerati GT.
Getting back to Mario's questions. When your guitar is up full, there is almost no clean position on this amp. I mean I haven't tried it at any less than 3 (9 o'clock) on the amp. But even at 3, there is hair on the Dog. Quite the useful solo tone. Not over the top, but still agressive. But as soon as you back off the guitar, it cleans right up. Athough different, it is in the Voxish territory as far as tone reference goes. This is true right through the whole sweep of the volume control on the amp. As you turn up, the fatter more compressed the solo tone gets. Back off the guitar and it cleans up.
I would say that this is not a "modern" sounding amp. I don't think the power pop/punk or the metal guys will be interested. I could be wrong but it is definitely rooted in agressive "Classic Rock" territory. Having said that, Brad Paisley has one in his multi amp rig. so some country guys might be interested.
I got mine at Ray's Guitars in Detroit. Lance there is a great guy to deal with and he was named one of the top 10 Z dealers in the world last year. He is relatively close to you there in London, much closer than Toronto. It was $1550 shipped to me in TO. Call me crazy, elitist, (which I have been called here on this forum) whatever but 1500 bucks for a NEW handwired, reliable, east to service, great sounding 38 watt amp in 2008 is excellent value.
As I said L&M are Z dealers, ask them when they are getting them. 

Now back to the squabbling.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> JRoberts, If you'd like, I will withdraw my statement.. will that ease the tension? But if you must know, I have played a Maz Junior (I think it was that or the next one up)and I thought it sucked [email protected] I also played it through a Dr. Z cab which did not sound as huge as everyone else in the store thought it did. Bottom line, I feel that his stuff is good but by no means brilliant. I think the niche may be for blues guys or country but it certainly isn't attracting the harder rock guys. This is a personal opinion. As for the components, I am merely suggesting that regardless of the components used (unless he is using NOS mustards at 40$ for three!!) , you aren't getting anything magical in there. Another thing, please don't tell me you think he hand picks resistors... no chance. Everyone bulk orders. I am sure its not total garbagge, but it certainly is not the best of the best. Anyone have a gut shot of it by the way? I guess the Z's are just not my taste. I don't want to hijack a thread or any of that, I was merely giving an opinion. I figure this is what forums are for. Someone says they love Splawn, other people say they are flat and fizzy for example. Its totally cool.. I guess I am just not as drawn to a lot of the boutique builders because I try to look at what they are offering and wonder how different it really is. For the record, the clip that was posted was a lot better. It had some jam but to be honest, I found it sounded like a good fuzz pedal pushing an amp. So we've established my ear is just not tuned to Dr.Z, nothing wrong with that. I personally find 1600$ to be expensive. Marshall JMP's go for as low as 1050$... that said, he needs to recover costs and the time it takes for PTP wiring I suppose.


Well, as a tech let me get the waters really roiling! All this talk about Souzas and mustard caps is just non-technical, mojo crap!:smile: As for handpicking resistors, this makes about as much sense for differences in tone as the colour of paint used on a race car to its top speed - in other words, nothing!

It's all just techniques to separate the ignorant from their money. I've rarely found any of these claims to have a solid techical argument behind them. All I ever read is "technobabble".

Even if it were true that some brands of caps would make a noticeable sonic difference in a guitar amp, why would it be a POSITIVE sonic difference? These expensive parts are bleeding over from the audiophile world, where the sellers are looking for more suckers. Who wants a hifi guitar amp?

I THROW OUT mustard caps all the time! I will NOT put used caps in a customer's amp! Sure I could make money on Ebay but I like to sleep with a clear conscience at night. Might as well start selling $1000 power cords.

And please, KP! Don't mention tone and hard rock in the same breath! When you run that kinda gain I don't believe even a NASA lab full of equipment could detect any sonic differences between using a mustard cap versus an Orange Drop.

If someone wants to argue, I suggest you blindfold him and let someone ELSE make the part changes for him to listen! See how well those mojo sellers pass that test!

Dr. Z builds quality amps with technical specs that pass muster. To my knowledge, he gives value and not "hype". If you understood the technical aspects of amps and saw some of the crap amps with hyped up reputations that come into my service bench you'd change your opinions very quickly.

Not trying to slag you. I just hate to see someone buying into mojo crap that can result in his being ripped off!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Well, as a tech let me get the waters really roiling! All this talk about Souzas and mustard caps is just non-technical, mojo crap!:smile: As for handpicking resistors, this makes about as much sense for differences in tone as the colour of paint used on a race car to its top speed - in other words, nothing!
> 
> It's all just techniques to separate the ignorant from their money. I've rarely found any of these claims to have a solid techical argument behind them. All I ever read is "technobabble".


Right on the money as usual Wild Bill :smile:

In my own experimentation, I have found some slight differences between brands, but swapping them won't turn a sow's ear into a silk purse. 

Anybody who would spend any more than a few cents for a mustard cap needs their head examined IMO. 

I'm sure Dr. Z uses decent quality components, and based on what I have heard, some of his circuit designs sound good to my ear. I like the look of the one that Pete posted...can't go wrong with 2 knobs.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

> Now that's a sensible, informed opinion.


Love the shot on that one JRoberts. :wave:

I personally do hear a diff in some caps even at higher gain but when we get into dropped tuning metal then yeah, you hear less and less. That's all I will say on the subject. :food-smiley-004:


----------

